# Turkey Berry Spring Rolls



## mish (Aug 10, 2005)

This recipe appealed to me, as I thought it had lots of possibilities in terms of using a variety of different ingredients (i.e.chicken or shrimp, blueberries, etc.).

Turkey Berry Spring Rolls
Yield: 6 

Raspberry Dipping Sauce 
1/2 Cup raspberries 
1/4 Cup rice wine vinegar 
1/4 Cup water 
2 Tablespoons sugar 
1 Teaspoon fresh ginger root, peeled and grated 
1/4 Teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 

Spring Roll Assembly 
12 8-inch round rice-paper wrappers 
1-1/2 lbs smoked turkey, sliced and cut into thin strips 
2 cucumbers, peeled, seeded and cut into strips 
2 green onions, cut into strips 
2 Cups strawberries, hulled and chopped 
1 ripe mango, peeled and cut into thin strips 
1 Cup fresh mint leaves 
2/3 Cup peanuts, chopped 

Raspberry Dipping Sauce 
Mash raspberries with a fork in a small bowl. Stir in remaining ingredients.

Spring Roll Assembly 
Working with one sheet of rice paper at a time, dip sheet in bowl of hot water until softened, 20 to 25 seconds.

Arrange 2 ounces of turkey horizontally in lower third of wrapper, leaving a 1 inch border on either end. Top with 1/12 of remaining ingredients. Fold in ends and tightly roll up. Cover with damp paper towels. Repeat process with remaining ingredients. 

Cut rolls in half on the diagonal; arrange halves seam side down on serving plates. Serve 2 rolls per portion with Raspberry Dipping Sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 10, 2005)

Mish,

this does look good, I think your idea of other fillers is right on. I'd opt for the shrimp  Great recipe
kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 12, 2005)

Yummmm, this is really neat...there seems to be a peach theme on DC lately and I think that they might work really well here too


----------



## mish (Aug 12, 2005)

Peachy idea, IC. (Did I run into you in the poundcake/peach (dc) aisle ) Now I want a grilled peach topped with vanilla ice cream. Think the turkey, mangos etc, would be good with blueberries too.  Thanks for thr fruit for thought.


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2005)

> Peachy idea, IC. (Did I run into you in the poundcake/peach (dc) aisle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My pleasure Mish, cute pun  I don't recall being in on that one (peach pound cake) it sounds wonderful though!

I like to make a stir-fry that involves ripe pears and chicken, perhaps pears would go well here too.


----------

